# Favourite FA Piece of Your Fursona?



## opheliac_objection (Apr 16, 2022)

Hey all!
Let's spread some art love. What's your favourite piece ever received from a FA artist? 
Let me know if this is a bad place for this thread, btw! I'm new in town!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 16, 2022)

either








						it crimbas (secret santa prezzie) by biscuitsboy532
					

Big thanks to TemetNosce88 for doing this for me!. . You really captured the ✨essence✨ of me and Steph. . Also the room reminds me of wh ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				



or 








						Rainy Day - YCH by ShapaVoid by biscuitsboy532
					

So this is pretty great. . Won this in my first ever (furry) auction a couple days ago. I feel like it really suits her!. . The YCH was  ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




First was a secret santa gift from a guy who used to be on this forums, but I got to know him more over discord. He'd never drawn a cat before but she came out spot on. Think he might've developed an interest - he's doing more fanart as I type this <3

Second was a YCH - and it's a damn high quality one, especially given how little it cost, at around £13. The artist is Russian and unfortunately I cannot figure out how tf to use their new paypal alternative because they've got some current YCHs that look pretty good


----------



## opheliac_objection (Apr 16, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are gorgeous pieces! Also are you referring to boosty, or is there some other alternative?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 16, 2022)

opheliac_objection said:


> Both are gorgeous pieces! Also are you referring to boosty, or is there some other alternative?


I think so?


----------



## Punji (Apr 16, 2022)

That's a very hard one to say! I've got quite a few very nice pieces I think. If I had to pick just one of only my 'sona, I'd probably have to go for this one:






Just too cute! Awesome artist is Nauro! I've commissioned them for quite a few very lovely pieces.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 18, 2022)

My favorite is certainly this one done by Fowlee


----------



## Rayd (Apr 18, 2022)

honestly feeling more and more disconnected from my sona by the day, but i'll never not love these 2 pieces. they're both completely separate themes, but there's a good reason for that - i've said it a bunch of times on this forum before, but i basically have 2 completely different versions of my sona that are technically both completely different people, in entirely different universes, and both very canon, one being the father of the other, and very loosely connected with each other's lore, but having the same exact name and appearance. it's a long story, but that's my justification for listing 2 pieces, lol.



Spoiler: father



so i'm gonna have to nerd out over lore to give some proper context to this so bear with me. 

this was a piece made by the first big artist i ever wanted to commission, zephra, to bring the lore of the first rendition of my sona to life - an average librarian turned space and time traveling galactic arch-mage in the perpetual pursuit of more magic related literature and artifacts to add to his ever growing collection inside of his massive, floating library imbedded with the arcane energy needed to float and travel through space, serving as his spacecraft as he explores the reaches of various universes and solar systems to find what he wants, some adventures proving far more difficult than others, as depicted here. his lore becomes more nuanced and less mary-sue-y in detail, but that's the gist of what he's about.









Spoiler: son



this version of my sona is basically my self-reflected, slice of life edition of the character, and is typically what i use to represent myself as my actual sona. with that said, his lore is far more watered down from the version above, since he's basically just me. this piece in particular was made by the very talented naruwwu, and it has always been my favorite just because since this sona was first created i was always super insecure about how he was depicted in art, and i always felt that his design was never really concrete and that he always looked super different in pretty much any art i got of him, but i fell in love with this piece because i thought everything about how he was drawn here was perfect, down to the smallest details. and the fact that he's wearing an oversized shirt of one of my favorite bands is a plus!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 18, 2022)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41409422/









						Opal by RufusIsTrueBeauty by bluesky.love
					

My Umbreon fursona, Opal!. . I DID NOT DRAW THIS. THIS WAS A REQUEST DRAWN BY RufusIsTrueBeauty . . PLEASE FAVORITE THE ORIGINAL: https: ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				












						Beanie icon for FAF by bluesky.love
					

Drawn by sugardraw, a member of the FA forums.




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Apr 18, 2022)

This, by far, is my favorite piece of my sona so far. Hardly anybody has drawn my fursona, but this is easily the best piece. There's a reason why I use it as my pfp on here and why, for the longest time, it was my pfp on Discord before I rebranded myself over there.
(eyes slowly drift over to @beanie the sleepy kitty )


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Apr 18, 2022)

She never posted it on her FA so I can't link it there but here's her profile link https://www.furaffinity.net/user/spoonful-of-jam/
Art of me and my bf, Stang








						Steam Community ::  :: Rainy Day
					

Steam Community: Steam Artwork. Art by Spoonful-of-jam




					steamcommunity.com


----------



## Troj (Apr 18, 2022)

Hard to choose! I tend to really like the pieces of me in nature and pieces with me wearing various outfits.

I like my current avatar (my fat ass judging you while wearing a knock-off Garfield shirt) because it makes me chuckle.

Extremely hard to narrow it down, but just a few of my favorites:








						Fruit of Wisdom by Fangsboi by Troj
					

Art by fangsboi. . Original here: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/45654998/




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						Farsight by Fortunata Fox by Troj
					

Troj gazes out across a post-apocalyptic landscape in search of a brighter future. Beautiful mixed-media art by the incredible Fortunata ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						Ready to Party by Larathen (SFW version) by Troj
					

Troj is ready for a night on the town, whatever it may bring. . . Incredible art by Larathen




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						Jump for Joy by Dino Rhino by Troj
					

Dino-Rhino did this awesome piece for me at DenFur 2019!




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						Huggable Dino by Eligecos by Troj
					

Adorable art by Eligecos. . Original here: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/47540301/




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						So, What's On Your Mind? by Fortunata Fox by Troj
					

Absolutely stunning piece by FortunataFox. . Original here: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/39542729/




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						Citrus Grove by Jagal by Troj
					

Lush art by Jagal. . Original here: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/43520027/




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 19, 2022)

Our good @beanie the sleepy kitty treated me once to this wonderful painting of my antelope alt:




The best thing is that without knowing, she depicted him doing what I love: find a calm place at a shore, sit there and just be, one with the flow.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 19, 2022)

I've never had anyone from FA draw my fursona before. People used to draw her all the time on DA but I lost a lot of them when I deleted my account because it was named after my boyfriend "So-&-So's Meerkat" and I didn't want to buy a premium account just to change my name.  I had someone do my OC's in Arthur style and was able to save those but they were through DA.


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 19, 2022)

The one in my current profile pic <--
I think it's there for longer than any other I've used


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 20, 2022)

By far this one for me.









						Chet by Koul
					

ramjet556.  ________________________________________________________. to see more arts by me, any live posts and wip + early access to a ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## BadRoy (Apr 21, 2022)

Hmmst. 

For Roy I've always loved this Birchly pic. He just nailed the personality and lanky body. 



And for Ayame (the okapi) this Dgirael one also came out amazing.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 21, 2022)

Hmm.. The piece that started this journey is my top favourite.








						Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				







Apart from that there's this one from Zebrik.








						Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 21, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> Hmmst.
> 
> For Roy I've always loved this Birchly pic. He just nailed the personality and lanky body.
> View attachment 130850
> ...


I very rarely see okapis so this is nice.  The snake guy is cute too.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 21, 2022)

Pomorek said:


> Our good @beanie the sleepy kitty treated me once to this wonderful painting of my antelope alt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You very rarely see kudu or nyalas or elands as fursonas.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 21, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> You very rarely see kudu or nyalas or elands as fursonas.


Rarer Ungulates in general. Some personal favourites of mine are Gerenuks, Chevrotains, Markhors, Pronghorns, Bactrian Camels, and extinct species like Prongdeer, Sivatheres, Andrewsarchus, Prolibytheres, Chalicotheres, and Ambulocetus


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 21, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Rarer Ungulates in general. Some personal favourites of mine are Gerenuks, Chevrotains, Markhors, Pronghorns, Bactrian Camels, and extinct species like Prongdeer, Sivatheres, Andrewsarchus, Prolibytheres, Chalicotheres, and Ambulocetus


Prongdeer? Are those like pronghorns? Those aren't extinct. Sivatheres were like giraffes. They always come up in books or videos about giraffe evolution and are kinda what made me interested in evolution despite being Christian.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 21, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> Prongdeer? Are those like pronghorns? Those aren't extinct. Sivatheres were like giraffes. They always come up in books or videos about giraffe evolution and are kinda what made me interested in evolution despite being Christian.


Prongdeer, or Hoplitomeryx, are the closest extinct relatives to modern Cervids. They had tusks, like Musk Deer/ Moschids, or the Water Deer (Hydropotes Inermis), and a crown of five horns on their head.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 21, 2022)

(as for the others, a quick overview

Gerenuk - Lanky Antelope, S-shaped horns

Chevrotain - rabbit sized deer, always looks nervous

Markhors - those Goats with spiral horns

Bactrians - the fuzzy two-humped camels

Andrewsarchus - Hippo-bear-pig-whale-thing that was the largest terrestrial mammalian carnivore ever, by length (a bear was heavier) 

Prolibytherium - okay I was actually thinking of a different species but these ones were like deer with satillite dish horns

Paraceratherium - the one I was thinking of. 22-tonne mega horse

Chalicotherium - Closest we're getting to anthro horses. Had gorilla arms

Ambulocetus - deer-croc. Became Whales.)


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 21, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Prongdeer, or Hoplitomeryx, are the closest extinct relatives to modern Cervids. They had tusks, like Musk Deer/ Moschids, or the Water Deer (Hydropotes Inermis), and a crown of five horns on their head.


Aww, they were cute.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 21, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> (as for the others, a quick overview
> 
> 
> 
> Chevrotain - rabbit sized deer, always looks nervous


I have NEVER seen these as anthros.  Also heard them refered to as "mouse deer".


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 21, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> I have NEVER seen these as anthros.  Also heard them refered to as "mouse deer".


Yeah I tend to use either interchangeably. Both are good names. 
Gerenuks are also known as Giraffe Gazelles


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 21, 2022)

Too hot for FAF.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 21, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Yeah I tend to use either interchangeably. Both are good names.
> Gerenuks are also known as Giraffe Gazelles


My brother said they looked like "A deer jumped over the fence and had a baby with one of the goats"


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 22, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> Too hot for FAF.


Yes you are.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 22, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Yes you are.


tee hee hee. Too kind.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 23, 2022)

There are several pieces I like a lot, but if I only had to choose one, then it's this:



Spoiler












Apart from that I quite enjoy my profile pic one


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 23, 2022)

Just got this one from the same guy that did one I posted here earlier so you know I gotta









						Biiiiiig stretch (gift art!!!!!!) by biscuitsboy532
					

Soooooo I think TemetNosce88 may have been won over on cats. I was approached for permission to do this pinup art and he keeps spamming  ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 23, 2022)

I think my first one has gotta be my favourite. I love 'em all though.









						Jackpot's Greedy Throne by OldFredBear
					

"And the gold keeps piling on, filling my greedy void. But it'll never be enough.". . An old commission I forgot to uploa ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Raever (Apr 23, 2022)

So many good artists...
I suppose my favorite piece for Faline would be here: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/39642050/


Credit: Jadan

And my favorite piece for Giselle is non-existent as she's pretty new and doesn't have much art yet.
A friend of mine made a pretty funny gift art of her though!


Credit: Some weirdo I know irl


----------



## Foxridley (Apr 23, 2022)

Probably between these two. Very simple but there's something about the poses and expressions that I like.









						Pun by Foxridley
					

Drawn by TheRoguez.. I make a lot of puns in her art streams, so I decided to commission one.




					www.furaffinity.net
				












						A Relaxing Read by Foxridley
					

I've been hoping to get one these for a while.. This is a stream commission I got from the incredible Kipaki. Seriously, take a loo ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 23, 2022)

Either Druid Marius








						[comm] MariusMerganser by Old-World-Bird
					

Digital illustration, no background.. . A red-breasted merganser as a druid for the DnD campaign.. Character belongs to MariusMerganser. ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




or Revenant Marius








						Judgement Duck [Commission] by Doodle_Bunny
					

This is a piece done for Marius Merganser over on Twitter.. . I might have to advertise more things like this. I think there's a ni ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Raever (Apr 24, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> or Revenant Marius
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Revenant is definitely my favorite.
Looks fuckin' badass.


----------

